# High Phosphorus…..Causes????



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Just wanted to pick a few brains here after seeing my soil test results.

I maintain a 1000sqft backyard and 3500sqft front yard, both Geo Zoysia.

Backyard was sod in spring 2020 and front yard was sod in spring 2021.

Soil Test Results: 
Back - P: 130lbs/acre
Front - P: 7lbs/acre

I have never added phosphorus to either section and was just curious how the backyard could be so much higher?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Do you have a dog? Dog poop has a lot of phosphorus. If your soil samples included dog poop, that could throw off the test. Maybe redo the backyard one and see if you get different results.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

It couldn't hurt to call the lab either.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> Do you have a dog? Dog poop has a lot of phosphorus. If your soil samples included dog poop, that could throw off the test. Maybe redo the backyard one and see if you get different results.


Definitely have a couple of dogs dumping in the backyard. Pretty certain I didn't get any physical stool samples in my soil sample. Perhaps it leaches in to the soil with rain and irrigation. Thanks for an idea of where to look.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

doverosx said:


> It couldn't hurt to call the lab either.


Thanks for the suggestion. I will give them a ring.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

I called the lab and through conversation the most notable difference was the area with high phosphorus had been topdressed with a sand compost mix (in 2020) and perhaps the compost had a high amount of P.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

That…makes perfect sense


----------

